# New Shimano 5-speed IGH



## john_dalhart (Nov 6, 2009)

SG-5R30, freewheel/roller brake, steel hub shell.
SG-5R35, freewheel/roller brake, aluminum hub shell.

Silver or black; 32 or 36 spoke holes.

The hubs require an SM-5S30 small parts kit and either an SL5S30 twist shifter or SL-5S50 dual paddle shifter.

Ratios _reportedly_ 0.75, 1.001, 1.159, 1.335, 1.545; overall ratio 2.06
Gears 1, 2 and 4 are similar ratios to a traditional three speed. 
184mm axle. One of the web sources said native 132mm OLD.

Initial street price check (google it) indicates the new 5 is very close to the cost of a Nexus 3 and well under the cost of a Nexus 7.

IGH porn, suitable for printing out and taping inside your tool chest lid.

Nexus 5 spec'd on 2013 bikes: 1, 2.

jd


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for posting this up. I appreciate your IGH knowledge and reading your thoughts on the various options out there.


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

john_dalhart said:


> SG-5R30
> 
> jd


Interesting. Thanks for posting.

No disc brake version? 

Pardon my ignorance, but would that fit a MTB frame?

Those are weird gear ratios. Why didn't Shimano just make the steps more even...


----------



## john_dalhart (Nov 6, 2009)

You can use these IGHs for anything you like - and we do! - but the bulk of the worldwide market is for transportation and utility bikes. Given that, I'm surprised there's no coaster brake version.

In addition to the 32/36 hole and silver/black variations, there's also a distinction between the version intended for use with the BR-IM55-F Roller Brake (Shimano's supplemental drum brake) and the version intended for use with rim brakes, which adds a -VS to the model number. The -VS versions come with an additional LH dust shield, which covers the place the drum brake isn't. This dust shield is also available separately. 

An OLD of 132mm should fit into most road or MTB frames, which should spring a millimeter or so on either side without fuss.

This hub is like an evenly spaced, narrow range four speed with an additional Alpine low. A big step down to the lowest gear isn't a bad way to do things - the Shimano 11 and Sturmey 8 both have big steps down to their lowest gear ratio. This new 5-speed doesn't seem to have a direct drive gear. Like the Shimano Nexus 7 and Alfine 11, it has a 'near unity' gear ratio achieved by gearing down and then back up. I've never understood why Shimano designs some of their IGHs this way. jd


----------



## sonic reducer (Apr 12, 2010)

Any idea if this will have a reasonably good pedal feel? IE more similar to an alfine 8 than to a nexus 3?
also any idea if there will be a version with centerlock and no roller brake, or just no roller brake?


----------



## john_dalhart (Nov 6, 2009)

Your guess is probably as good as anyone's at this point, but the exploded diagram seems to show two roller clutches and one ratchet.

The version for rim brakes would be the SG-5R35-VS.

There are adaptors available to go from Shimano's proprietary roller brake mount to standard 6-bolt disc.


----------



## FatBikeNoob (Aug 20, 2013)

I have a question on IGHs. I currently ride a 29er and have found what I call a "dream gear" in which I can ride all day on gentle rails to trails. I have a classic 1984 Ross Mt. Whitney (my 1st MTB) that I was thinking of converting to 5 speed IGH. Could I set the middle gear on the IGH to my "dream gear" ratio and then have 2 up and 2 down gears from there or would the difference in 26" vs. 29" wheels change things? My "dream gear" on my 29er is 44T front ring and not sure in back. Would need to check. Noob at bike mechanics and gear ratios btw. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------

